# Penn Pursuit 2 Reels / Combos



## ncst8man1999 (Apr 3, 2020)

I have got several Penn Pursuit 2 reels and combos to sell. These were extras/backups/loaners and are in good shape. New mono last year. Well cared for, still smooth never dunked or dropped. All can be left or right retrieve.

Great for backups, loaning to friends or for kids. Good solid reels for the price.

I am in Raleigh, frequent trips to OBX and Ft Fisher. Will meet. Shipping is costs.

3 Pursuit 2 6000 reels  All 6000 Reels SOLD
-2 of these with green mono have upgraded carbontex drag washers $25 each
-1 is still stock - $20
- Buddy caught a 49in drum on one of them





















2 Pursuit 4000 Combos 8ft

$30 each One sold, one left


----------



## Kingsford (Aug 1, 2021)

I am interested in the combos and the penn 6000 as well. 
PM sent


----------



## Arnav (Dec 17, 2020)

Pursuit 2 6000 reel 
1 is still stock - $20 

I'd like this one if the shipping is reasonable ... to 26852.
Let me know, I'm ready.


----------



## ncst8man1999 (Apr 3, 2020)

Only have the 4000 combos left!


----------



## RamZ (May 3, 2021)

Are the 4000 combos 2 pc rods? Shipping would be a no bueno if one piece


----------



## ncst8man1999 (Apr 3, 2020)

Yes they are 2 piece


----------



## jahtez (Aug 29, 2021)

Do you still have a 4000 combo available?


----------



## ncst8man1999 (Apr 3, 2020)

Yes they are still available


----------



## jahtez (Aug 29, 2021)

Thx. I just PM'd you.


----------



## ncst8man1999 (Apr 3, 2020)

One 4000 combo left


----------

